# Roofing Software



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

Has anyone here used the following software programs?

Quality One www.qualityone.com 
RooferPro www.rooferpro.com
ContrackerEZ www.contracker.com 

I am looking for a program that will assist in my customer management and contact management, etc.

Quality One looks appealing insofar as the contact management. On CT I read some stuff about The Contractors Office as well. 

Appreciate the reviews, if any.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

I use Contracker but only for estimating. I use MarketSharp for sales & marketing purposes.

Contracker has different versions available depending on what you want it to do. It runs inside Microsoft Access.

The version I have allows me to enter the demesions of roof sections and it automatically produces a list of material that I can fax to a supplier. You can customize formulas to help with your estimating if you want.

It allows you to have separate mark up amounts for labor and material.

You may want to call them and see if there is a trial version.

I would not use it for contact management because it is not as sophisticated as MarketSharp is. If you only want something that is very simple maybe it would work for you.

Most software programs are over priced IMO but what are you going to do?


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

I send out a newsletter to each past client and all leads each month. I even plan to send newsletters out to leads that don't use us for whatever reason. We do a lot of insurance restoration work, so a roof lost this month could mean a fire loss picked up next year if I stay in constant contact with them. We also do a lot of referral inspection on commercial roofs for hail damage. The 'no hails' get a letter certifying the roof's condition at time of inspection and that was not affected by the storm as of such and such date. I want to database all of these roofs and stay in contact with them as well because when another storm hits, I don't want it to be four years later and hope they remember me. (I currently have hundreds of them like this). So nevertheless, I have upwards of 2-300 potential clients that at the very least need me to perform a roof inspection. Some will have damage, some will not, but the one's that don't will certainly need some maintenance. I would like to send these customers a yearly letter letting them know it's time for our annual inspection, birthday letters, etc.

Your thoughts on my software needs.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

buildpinnacle said:


> I send out a newsletter to each past client and all leads each month. I even plan to send newsletters out to leads that don't use us for whatever reason. We do a lot of insurance restoration work, so a roof lost this month could mean a fire loss picked up next year if I stay in constant contact with them. We also do a lot of referral inspection on commercial roofs for hail damage. The 'no hails' get a letter certifying the roof's condition at time of inspection and that was not affected by the storm as of such and such date. I want to database all of these roofs and stay in contact with them as well because when another storm hits, I don't want it to be four years later and hope they remember me. (I currently have hundreds of them like this). So nevertheless, I have upwards of 2-300 potential clients that at the very least need me to perform a roof inspection. Some will have damage, some will not, but the one's that don't will certainly need some maintenance. I would like to send these customers a yearly letter letting them know it's time for our annual inspection, birthday letters, etc.
> 
> Your thoughts on my software needs.


You should check into MarketSharp


----------



## Bradley Gourlay (Apr 9, 2011)

*Estimating software*

Hi all - thought id join this US site aas there is no roofing contractor forum in Australia!

Our market is mainly metal roofs and I have just puchased Applicad software - Roof Wizard, has any one used this?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

IS mrket sharp now solely web based? A few years ago I spoke with them and they said that was the direction they were moving. That was part of the reason I decided not to buy, in addition to a few other issues, primarily me being so anal.


----------



## Bradley Gourlay (Apr 9, 2011)

*Roofing software*

Hi Grumpy

Market Sharp? have not heard of it -lets not go there since ive already spent big $$$ on Applicad - Roof Wizard. 

I think at some stage in every business you cant rely on just 1 software program to cover all areas of your business. You need to have at least industry (estimating) software and accounting software. Integrating them is the hard part.

Applicad have have web based applications but theyre very simple, only gives you quantities from cad drawings. 

Roof wizard has all the bells and whistles - puchase orders , roof panel layout reports, installers rates/estimates off nett or gross material quantities etc...

Havent had the time start using it yet - still caught in the vicious cycle of working in my business instead of on it

yeah i know - a little off track


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

Rooferpro is the best one out of these three mentioned above.It has the best features for Contact management,sales,marketing,customer center,scheduling etc.

Best roofing company Lanett | Columbus roofing and repairs | Waterproofing roofing


----------



## london (Apr 22, 2011)

Here , in UK we use drawings for estimates and quotes and a standard software. I work for a small building company so it might be just our case.


----------



## polariman (Jan 28, 2011)

*Pricing for Software*

I have been looking around at different software packages but am curious as to what the costs are. I know most of them are moving towards a subscription base which is fine since it helps with service and cash flow. Having said that, what does Roofer Pro, Acculynx, and the others charge a month per user???


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is a cool article about roofing software ---> http://money.cnn.com/2011/12/09/smallbusiness/eagleview/index.htm


----------

